# 2018 Chevy Cruze MyLink Screen Says Locked In Grey Box



## danCruze123 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LT. The radio started to go blank while driving, and sometimes even goes static. But not when I turn the car on, my screen shows a Grey box popup with Locked written in the popup. None of the screen buttons work such as the power button or home button or any other button. I have tried resetting it with disconnecting the negative terminal on battery, then reconnecting, removing and replacing the fuse, letting the power drain by holding door open and then re-insert the key. None of that works. Please someone help me with this as I do not want to go to the dealer to pay hundreds of dollars for a fix that I know doesn't have to cost me a dime.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your not under warranty still I'm assuming?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## danCruze123 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you, and no I am not.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no user reset procedure.


----------



## danCruze123 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok But does anyone know if I can call OnStar or Mylink or chevy for them to unlock it?


----------

